# Evans colson ?



## Bertimus (Jun 12, 2007)

I recently purchased a evans colson commander and I am trying to find some info about this bike if anyone has any please contact me. I and trying to find out what years they made these and so forth.. the bike is in great shape and would like to try to clean her up. I do beleive the chain guard is the wrong one as it says commodore on it so if anyone knows where i can find a chain guard for it that would also be appreciated..thanks i can email photos for ident. if that helps . I dont know how to post photos on here..


----------

